# Ghoulish Ghoul



## dirtsailor2003

*October 2017 throwdown - Ghoulish Ghoul!

Code word: Spooky*
Submission deadline: 11:59pm PST October 31st, 2017
PM your entry (read the rules below) to me dirtsailor2003.

As long as it's smoked you can use anything that you want for this throwdown! All entries need to be presented in a Spooky, creepy theme!

The entire dish/presentation does not have to be smoked. At least one element must be smoked. The smoked element should be the primary ingredient.

One photo, and don't forget to include the code word in the photo.

Here's a few ideas to wet your appetite!




















Please remember you are being judged on

ORIGINALITY = thinking outside of the box
APPEARANCE = overall presentation and appeal of the dish
DEGREE OF DIFFICULTY = technical difficulty involved in creation of dish

If you have any questions please PM me dirtsailor2003

*Official Smf Throwdown Rules*

A Guide
By sumosmoke, bmudd14474, and Abigail4476
Last updated October 1, 2011
Official Monthly Throwdown (TD) Rules

BEFORE YOU START COOKING TAPE YOUR CODE WORD TO YOUR CAMERA SO THAT YOU DO NOT FORGET!


Rules for entry

1. The featured item of the month must be smoked in a prominent manner to be eligible for entry into the TD

2. All entries must be prepared during the current TD period. The TD code word must be written on a piece of paper (or other medium) and displayed in the picture. Do not digitally add the code word, or your name, to the entry.

**The purpose of the code word is to validate that the item was smoked for the TD**

3. Entries are to be submitted to the Events Coordinator (*dirtsailor2003*)via private message by 11:59pm PST by the submission deadline posted in the current Throwdown thread.

An entry consists of the following:

one picture (can pile as much or as little as you want on one plate) with the featured TD theme
Visible TD codeword (see #2) in entry. Please do not move or delete the location of the photo submitted for entry to ensure everybody has a chance to view the item
Brief description of the item. Once the TD has ended the contestants are encouraged to create threads revealing their entries to the general public.

4. Do not post entries in the general forum, or reveal your entry, until after the contest winners have been determined or else your entry will be disqualified.

5. Only one entry per participant is permitted


Judging

There will be two opportunities for entries to obtain votes:

Event committee judging
SMF Voters Poll

Events committee judging is made up of three trusted members of SMF and their votes are based off three criteria:

ORIGINALITY = thinking outside of the box
APPEARANCE = overall presentation and appeal of the dish
DEGREE OF DIFFICULTY = technical difficulty involved in creation of dish

**The Events Coordinator is not eligible to vote in either the Judges' Poll or the SMF Voters Poll due to knowing the name of the contestants**

a. Each criteria has a potential of receiving a total of 10 points, resulting in 30 potential points per entry. The judges view these entries as the general public does, without knowing the name of the contestant to ensure unbiased decisions.

b. In the event of a tie amongst the Judges, a member of the Admin team will be asked to break the tie.

The SMF Voters Poll will be open for 7 days from the end of the TD entry period

a. If the number of entries exceed the number of available positions a poll can hold, a 2nd poll will be created to ensure each entry can be selected in a poll.

b. Each poll is eligible for one entry.

c. When the general poll ends, the winner from each poll will face off in a 3-day general public poll challenge to determine the overall winner. If there is a tie at the end of the 3-day challenge, the winner will be determined by the overall votes cast by the judges in their voting.

d. One contestant cannot be eligible to win both categories. In the event a contestant is proclaimed the winner of both categories the runner up in the SMF Voters Poll will be awarded with the win of the general public poll.

PM any member of the Events Committee with questions and/or concerns.


----------



## lovethemeats

Alright!!!! Another throwdown gonna be going on. Can't wait for the pics of the food. I'm sure we will see some cool food. Or should I say Scary Food.


----------



## ab canuck

Wow there are some great examples.... Should be pretty good!!!


----------



## tropics

Does everything have to be smoked ?
Or just the protein?
Richie


----------



## dirtsailor2003

tropics said:


> Does everything have to be smoked ?
> Or just the protein?
> Richie



Any element of your dish can be smoked. But not everything has to be smoked.


----------



## dirtsailor2003

tropics said:


> Does everything have to be smoked ?
> Or just the protein?
> Richie



Richie I updated the original post to clarify it better.


----------



## Rings Я Us

Sweet!


----------



## motocrash

Get in there Johnny !


----------



## HalfSmoked

This one should be very interesting.

Warren


----------



## dirtsailor2003

So far no one wants to play.

Hopefully we get some entries.


----------



## motocrash

Yeah dirt,all hallow's eve will be here before you know it.


----------



## tropics

When I make it home I will try. I'm in Cape Coral Fla.
Richie


----------



## dirtsailor2003

So far ZERO entries! May not be a throwdown.


----------



## motocrash

It's a "showup"


----------



## dirtsailor2003

Wow! Still no entries. 

This may be a bust. 

New format may have lost the interest?

Maybe we will try again after the first if the year?


----------



## motocrash

Dang,I wanted to see some cool (ghoul) stuff :( There are a few days left.


----------



## tropics

Guess I don't have to worry about being creative,Thanks for putting the throw downs up
Richie


----------



## ab canuck

Well that is too bad, was looking forward to some cool stuff as well. My excuse is not the new format, It's the being stuck at work and running out of imagination. had a few ideas and attempts were not what I wanted. But I will be watching for the future ones.... 
  As tropics said Thanks for all the work of putting them on.


----------



## Bearcarver

dirtsailor2003 said:


> Wow! Still no entries.
> 
> This may be a bust.
> 
> New format may have lost the interest?
> 
> Maybe we will try again after the first if the year?




Yup---Probably good to wait awhile, until people get more used to the new format.

Bear


----------



## lovethemeats

Its to bad that this didn't work out this time. With all the members here. You would have thought it would have happened. I would like to try entering one just to do it. I've seen many great dishes with really good ideas thought out. To me winning isn't a  priority In here. Just getting the food out there for everyone to view is good enough.


----------



## uncle eddie

I was having trouble with ideas plus a lot of weekend travel...and just saying - IT'S DEER SEASON.  

The last half of October and the first half of November is a busy time, if not doing family things, I will be in my Redneck blind or one of many different ladder stands.


----------



## pc farmer

dirtsailor2003 said:


> Wow! Still no entries.
> 
> This may be a bust.
> 
> New format may have lost the interest?
> 
> Maybe we will try again after the first if the year?




Wow.  Never would have thought.

Thanks for taking this task on.  Keep it going.


----------



## Rings Я Us

Was going to get one of these babies at the Halloween store and have it busting out of a big pumpkin.. have strings and seeds all hanging out on the baby..  Babies legs still partially in the pumpkin. Then  I was going to have my plate of food between the babies  arms with a Cornish hen and stuff. Have a little knife jammed in the Cornish hen.
I just didn't get over there to buy the baby. Was like $28.00 Really life like though.  Was just going to use some colorful fall leaves on the table to make it look outdoorsy. few little branches with leaves behind the pumpkin too. can't see but the baby has a diaper on.


----------



## motocrash

Rings Я Us said:


> Was going to get one of these babies at the Halloween store and have it busting out of a big pumpkin.. have strings and seeds all hanging out on the baby..  Babies legs still partially in the pumpkin. Then  I was going to have my plate of food between the babies  arms with a Cornish hen and stuff. Have a little knife jammed in the Cornish hen.
> I just didn't get over there to buy the baby. Was like $28.00 Really life like though.  Was just going to use some colorful fall leaves on the table to make it look outdoorsy. few little branches with leaves behind the pumpkin too. can't see but the baby has a diaper on.
> 
> View attachment 342802


Well the baby will be 50% off now,There's always next year...(sigh)


----------



## tallbm

I have yet to enter a throw down but deer season and processing have kept me occupied for 2 weeks straight!


----------



## chilerelleno

It isn't the new format, at least not for me.
Sucks to see this one a total bust, but thanks for putting these on, I for one enjoy them whether I'm entered or not.

I was wanting to do something for this one, but just couldn't get the time/money lined up.
Was going to try to make a large, bacon wrapped, meatloaf mummy supported on a wire frame.
Never came to fruition.

Heck I can barely find time to get online right now things are so busy.
It's our busy time of year at work, deer season is upon us, Scouts camping season down here is fall/winter.
This month and next is just busy as bees what with work, hunting and holidays, just don't see time or money for extravagances.

Catch me next year.


----------



## mike5051

I'm with Chile and Rings! I loved the idea of the ghoulish throwdown, just too busy to make it happen.  I appreciate the time and effort involved in putting these things on!

Mike


----------

